# canine teens



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

found this whilst looking at a APDT website, thought maybe useful
www.trainyourdogmonth.com/events/webinars/12/


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mmmmm Ralph has his moments!!!


----------

